# Bildschirm wird schwarz und PC startet neu.



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

Dieses Probleme tritt unregelmässig auf.
Manchmal nach ein paar Stunden und manchnmal nach 1-2 Tagen.
PC läuft 24/7 auf Volllast.
Die CPU kann es eigentlich nicht sein da kein Bluescreen kommt.

Aber irgendwo muss windows dazu doch eine Fehlermeldung hinterlget haben die aussagt was passiert ist.
Evtl. der Ram?
Wie kriege ich also raus was es ist bzw. wo wird es dokumentiert?


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

Rechtsklick auf Computer ----> Verwalten und dann schau mal unter System bei Ereignisanzeige.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juli 2011)

Es wird nirgendwo dokumentiert, wenn der Rechner spontan durch einen Hardwarefehler rebootet. 
Wie denn auch? - Windows läuft dann ja nicht mehr und kann auch nichts mehr abspeichern. 
Alles, was Windows beim Neustart merkt, ist, das es nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde, weil das entsprechende Flagg nicht gesetzt wurde. Das ist es dann schon.
Natürlich kann es die CPU sein (muss aber nicht - die Möglichkeiten sind mannigfaltig) - das kein BSOD kommt, bedeutet nur, das Windows so plötzlich beendet wurde (siehe oben), dass es nichts davon mitbekommen hat.
Für den Fall, dass es doch eine Softwaregeschichte ist, steht alles in der Ereignisanzeige, im Protokoll _System_.
Fällt der Verdacht auf die Hardware, bleibt dir nur, die übliche Checkliste abzuklappern.


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

OK

hier ein paar Screens von den Ereignissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



Könnte vielleicht doch die CPU sein "Kernel Prozessor power"!?


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

Wie sind denn die Temps ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

Würde denn bei dir der Bluescreen stehen bleiben? Normalerweise startet Windows neu und er wäre nur kurz zu sehen. Poste doch für den Anfang mal die gesamte Hardware, damit entfällt schonmal das Kaffesatz lesen oder die Kristalkugel. Wie sind die Temperaturen, alles sauber wie Kühler und Lufteinläße?


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

*Tempwerte :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir aber gerade noch aufgefallen ist, ist das die Vcore etwas schwankt obwohl diese fix im Bios eingestellt ist.
​


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Würde denn bei dir der Bluescreen stehen bleiben? Normalerweise startet Windows neu und er wäre nur kurz zu sehen. Poste doch für den Anfang mal die gesamte Hardware, damit entfällt schonmal das Kaffesatz lesen oder die Kristalkugel. Wie sind die Temperaturen, alles sauber wie Kühler und Lufteinläße?


 Ich dachte es kommt kein Bluescreen ?


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

*Hardware:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kam auch kein Buescreen.
Nur gestern einmal aber den habe ich bewusst selbst verschuldet da ich für einen Benchmark den Takt erhöht habe!
Aber dieses hat nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Problem zu tun, in dem es wie bereits geschrieben wurde einfach der Bildschrim schwarz wird und 3-5 Sek. später der Neustart folgt.
Achso Mainboard ist ein  Asrock x58 Extreme.
Das einzigste was mir da auffällt ist das die northbridge richtig heiss wird das man die teilweise nicht mal mit dem Finger anfassen kann (länger als 1-2 Sekunden)
PSU: bequiet 430 Watt.
6 x 2 GB Teamgroup 1333 Ram.

Ist kein GamerPC etc.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juli 2011)

Der Vcore schwankt immer, das ist normal...
Deine Screenshots der Ereignisanzeige sind leider weniger informativ... ich dachte eher an folgende Ansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sieht man auch gleich, ob es nur harmlose Informationen oder Warnungen bzw. Fehlermeldungen sind.
Wie man sieht sind  "Kernel Prozessor power"-Meldungen völlig normal... was die in deinem Fall bedeuten (Info oder Warnung) erschliesst sich leider nicht.

Wenn es Bluescreens gab, dann stehen sie voreinstellungsmäßig auch in der Ereignisanzeige (System)... die sind dann auch mit einem ins Auge springendem Warnsymbol markiert.


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

Informationen    21.07.2011 11:12:52    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 11:11:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 11:11:21    Virtual Disk Service    3    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 11:10:56    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 11:05:56    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:54:34    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:47:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:46:35    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:40:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:40:04    Service Control Manager    7045    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:40:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:36:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:28:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:21:38    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:21:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:17:41    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:16:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:12:07    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 10:10:08    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 09:36:28    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 09:33:45    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 09:29:18    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 09:22:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 09:19:58    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 09:19:18    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 09:19:17    Application-Experience    206    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 08:39:33    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 08:23:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 06:47:28    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 06:30:58    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 05:30:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 05:23:57    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 05:23:57    Service Control Manager    7040    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 05:23:56    Service Control Manager    7040    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 05:13:47    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 05:13:41    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 05:07:23    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 04:50:53    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 04:29:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 04:12:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 03:41:18    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 03:24:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 02:24:13    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 02:07:43    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 01:13:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 01:12:12    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 01:09:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 01:09:12    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 01:06:09    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 01:06:09    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:59:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:47:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:40:09    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:36:55    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:35:35    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:34:46    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:53    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:53    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:52    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:31:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:47    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:47    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:47    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:47    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:47    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:47    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:47    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:47    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:40    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:38    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:39    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14206    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:30:36    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:35    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:35    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:35    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14204    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:32    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:30:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Warnung    21.07.2011 00:30:00    DNS Client Events    1014    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:47    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:46    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:46    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:45    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:44    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:44    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:44    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:44    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:44    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:44    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:44    Application-Experience    201    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:43    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:43    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:42    Winlogon    7001    (1101)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:41    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:38    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    WLAN-AutoConfig    4000    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    DHCPv6-Client    51046    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Dhcp-Client    50036    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:29    avgntflt    17    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:29    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:27    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:27    UserPnp    20010    (7010)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:27    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:21    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Kritisch    21.07.2011 00:29:20    Kernel-Power    41    (63)
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:20    avipbb    17    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:20    FilterManager    6    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:29:37    Fehlercode    1001    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:15    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    EventLog    6013    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    EventLog    6005    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:36    EventLog    6009    Keine
Fehler    21.07.2011 00:29:36    EventLog    6008    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:29:12    Kernel-General    12    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:21:23    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:21:23    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:15:08    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:14:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:11:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:07:58    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:05:58    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:05:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:05:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    21.07.2011 00:05:08    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 23:54:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 23:35:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:43:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:40:28    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:28:12    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:26:45    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:21:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:14:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:14:12    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:10:23    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:08:13    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:18    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:18    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:05:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:45    Service Control Manager    7045    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:31    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:31    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:31    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:31    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:31    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:31    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:31    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:31    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:30    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14206    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:28    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:27    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:23    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:22    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:22    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:22    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:22    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:22    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:22    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:22    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:22    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14204    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:20    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:20    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:04:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:00    DistributedCOM    10005    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:00    Service Control Manager    7000    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:04:00    Service Control Manager    7009    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:53    Application-Experience    206    Keine
Warnung    20.07.2011 22:03:26    DNS Client Events    1014    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:18    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:15    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:13    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:12    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:12    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:11    Application-Experience    201    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:10    Winlogon    7001    (1101)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:09    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:07    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    WLAN-AutoConfig    4000    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    DHCPv6-Client    51046    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Dhcp-Client    50036    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:58    avgntflt    17    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:58    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:55    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:55    UserPnp    20010    (7010)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:55    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Kritisch    20.07.2011 22:02:49    Kernel-Power    41    (63)
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:49    avipbb    17    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:48    FilterManager    6    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:03:06    Fehlercode    1001    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:42    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    EventLog    6013    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    EventLog    6005    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:03:03    EventLog    6009    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 22:03:03    EventLog    6008    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:02:39    Kernel-General    12    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:01:03    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 22:00:44    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:53:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:52:07    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:51:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:51:25    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:47:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:40:01    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:38:01    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:33:01    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:31:25    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:29:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:26:24    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:07:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:05:15    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 21:01:33    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:56:20    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:55:15    Service Control Manager    7045    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:54:53    Service Control Manager    7045    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:54:53    Application-Experience    206    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:54:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:54:39    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:54:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:20    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:51:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:48    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:48    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:48    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:48    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:48    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:48    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:41    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:39    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:41    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14206    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:37    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:36    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:49:37    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:36    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14204    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:35    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:34    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Warnung    20.07.2011 20:49:31    DNS Client Events    1014    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:17    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:16    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:15    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:13    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:12    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Application-Experience    201    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:11    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:10    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:10    Winlogon    7001    (1101)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:09    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:06    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    WLAN-AutoConfig    4000    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    DHCPv6-Client    51046    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Dhcp-Client    50036    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:05    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:59    avgntflt    17    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:59    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:58    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:58    UserPnp    20010    (7010)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:58    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:52    Kernel-Processor-Power    26    (4)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:51    avipbb    17    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:51    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:47    FilterManager    6    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:48:44    Kernel-General    12    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:57    Kernel-General    13    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    EventLog    6013    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    EventLog    6005    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:49:04    EventLog    6009    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:53    Kernel-Power    109    (103)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:53    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:52    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:51    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Warnung    20.07.2011 20:46:50    WLAN-AutoConfig    4001    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    UserPnp    20010    (7010)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Dhcp-Client    50037    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    DHCPv6-Client    51047    Dienststatusereignis
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:50    EventLog    6006    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:49    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:49    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:49    WindowsUpdateClient    27    Windows Update-Agent
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:49    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:48    Winlogon    7002    (1102)
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:46:48    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:46:48    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:48    USER32    1074    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:46:48    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:45    USER32    1074    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:46:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:29    Application-Experience    206    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:28    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:28    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:27    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:43:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:57    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:55    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:55    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14206    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:53    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:53    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:53    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:53    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:53    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:53    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:53    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:53    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:53    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:49    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:48    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:46    Service Control Manager    7001    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:46    Service Control Manager    7023    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:46    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:46    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:46    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:46    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Fehler    20.07.2011 20:41:46    PNRPSvc    102    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:46    Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst    14204    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:42    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:41    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Warnung    20.07.2011 20:41:36    DNS Client Events    1014    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:26    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:25    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:25    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:25    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:25    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:25    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:24    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:24    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:24    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:23    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:21    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:20    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:20    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:20    Application-Experience    201    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:20    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:19    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:18    Winlogon    7001    (1101)
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:18    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:14    WLAN-AutoConfig    4000    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine
Informationen    20.07.2011 20:41:14    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

ich mache jetzt eben den memtest umd den Ram auszuschliessen!


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

Ram ist laut Memtest 4.2 in Ordnung!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn an restlicher Hardware drin und wie sind deren Temperaturwerte und was sagen die Spannungen vom Netzteil? Kannst den den XL Post eindampfen es stört sehr mit dem scrollen
Bitte nutze den " Bearbeiten - Button ", Doppelposts oder wie du jetzt gerade sogar Triple sind höchst ungern gesehen.


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

> Dann sieht man auch gleich, ob es nur harmlose Informationen oder Warnungen bzw. Fehlermeldungen sind.
> Wie man sieht sind  "Kernel Prozessor power"-Meldungen völlig normal...  was die in deinem Fall bedeuten (Info oder Warnung) erschliesst sich  leider nicht.


Das wollte Octocore sehen, da dieser jedoch gerade offline ist würde ich es gerne noch für ihn da lassen.

Tempwerte + Hardware habe ich schon alles in den Screens auf Seite1 gepostet!

Das mit dem bearbeiten werde ich machen!


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2011)

Treten die Problem auch auf, wenn du den BCLK auf 133mhz lässt und die Spannung auf [AUTO]?


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Treten die Problem auch auf, wenn du den BCLK auf 133mhz lässt und die Spannung auf [AUTO]?


 
Das weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht da ich die CPU direkt nach dem Einbau auf 990x getaktet habe.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist:

Ich beobachte auch den Systemgesamtverbrauch über ein Strommessgerät.
Bis Dato lag dieser bei Volllast bei ca. 155 Watt max. bei einer Vcore von 1.2000 V im Bios.
Bei CPU-Z zeigt der aber immer 1,16 oder 1,18V an
Jetzt habe ich im Bios um 2 Stufe erhöht also 1,2625 V, glaube ich und nun liegt der Verbrauch bei Volllast bei ca. 210 Watt. 
CPU-Z zeigte jetzt zwischendurch sogar einen Vcore Wert von 1,20V an
woraus man schliessen könnte das die Vcore einfach zu niedrig dosiert war. 
Jetzt lasse ich es erstmal so laufen und schaue wann der das nächste mal abstürtzt.

Aber ich glaube hiermit den Fehler erkannt zu haben. Zwar hielt der bei den damaligen Einstellungen selbst Prime statt aber offensichtlich reichte das doch nicht ganz aus.
Schade nur um die jetzt zusätzlichen 60 Watt


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn du das System nicht stabil zum laufen bekommst, solltest du unbedingt mit Default Werten testen, um Klarheit zu bekommen, ob das Problem von der Übertaktung kommt.

Wenn du um die 60 Watt trauerst, wieso übertaktest du die CPU überhaupt? Die hat doch auch @default genügend wumms.


----------



## BT83 (21. Juli 2011)

Naja irgendwie ist es doch schade drum, weil mein 46 Zoll SONY LCD verbraucht ungefähr 60 Watt und dann ist es so als ob dieser zusätzlich immer mitlaufen würde.
Ich denke Übertakten hat nicht unbedingt immer gleich was mit Stromverschwenden zu tun und ich bin deutlich unter der 4Ghz Grenze von daher kann man das noch erwarten, denke ich.
Zu verschenken hat doch heute niemand was! 
Und eigentlich würde ich das ganze auch nicht Übertakten nennen sondern eher, "einen gedrosselten 990x wieder entfesseln". 
Der Rechner dient als reine Hobbyworkstation für Boinc@home, allerdings zusätzlich noch als vollwertiger PC zum surfen, Filme schauen usw. daher versuche ich den Spagat zwischen max. Leistung und min. Vebrauch zu meistern. Leider weiss ich nicht was ein 990x in einem vergleichbaren System verbrauchen würden.


----------

